
What is the Meaning of The Medium is the Message? - buluzhai
http://individual.utoronto.ca/markfederman/article_mediumisthemessage.htm
======
iterationx
My friend was telling me there was a Jean Baudrillard book with that same
idea, but I don't remember what it was called.

------
anigbrowl
tl;dr it's not what your neon sign says, it's the fact that you have a neon
sign.

Good article, but in the case of _Understanding Media_ it is very much worth
the time and effort to read the original. I cannot praise it highly enough.

~~~
bdr
The author of this article seems to explicitly reject your interpretation of
the phrase.

~~~
anigbrowl
Don't agree. Oh well, each to his own.

